# Apple Snail Question



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Or at least I think that's what it is. 

I got one in my plants package from Ameekplec

Anyway, he's got pretty stripes .

I would like to know if he should be in the tank with my plants or if he's gonna chow down like no tomorrow. I don't mind if he sits in the bucket with my ample java moss. 

So what's the lowdown on these living escargots.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think you got a zebra nerite! Nice score! lol

They will not harm your plants. If you have only one (I don't know how many snuck in there), then don't worry about eggs (they won't hatch and survive in FW anyways), as they are annoying as heck to get off of hard surfaces.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL ameekplec.. Nice!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

You were incredibly generous with your plants. I thought a couple of my ferns blew off the balcony when I was tying them, but I found them in the tank. I will get pictures soon. I am waitnng for the water to clear now I am done with the planting...for now.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> You were incredibly generous with your plants.


people on this board are crazy generous. it's great. westender gave me a "starter kit" a couple months ago. i checked prices at menagerie...i think he gave me what would have amounted to like a 70 bucks worth of plants retail.

people here are awesome and I basically owe my tanks to some uber cool people.

pics! i can't wait to see some.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I posted the pic in the photo section. Its dark, I'll do better later


----------



## Tamakun (Mar 30, 2008)

Speaking of snails, I've got a Zebra Nerite as well - it's a great snail for cleaning the tank, I find that mine prefers the glass and the driftwood. When I first got my Nerite, it dropped eggs _everywhere_... now it just prefers the driftwood.

The java moss and vals you sold me look great in my tank, ameekplec  I'll take pictures when I get back from vacation, I bet it'll have started to grow and fill-out the space


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I would really like to see that tank myself. I seem to love looking at other Aquariums... I got new driftwood in mine just yesterday.. it wants a treatment of moss.


----------



## Tamakun (Mar 30, 2008)

My tank's right here, but that Ulvaceus has been removed as it wasn't surviving - I got a bunch of Val and Java Moss from ameekplec, but I don't want to take pictures right now as it just looks ugly.  Once it settles, I'll grab a few shots. 

I should invest in a macro lens or something... I love these extreme close-ups of the aquaria.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Tamakun said:


> My tank's right here, but that Ulvaceus has been removed as it wasn't surviving - I got a bunch of Val and Java Moss from ameekplec, but I don't want to take pictures right now as it just looks ugly.  Once it settles, I'll grab a few shots.
> 
> I should invest in a macro lens or something... I love these extreme close-ups of the aquaria.


I got val and javamoss from him as well. I took pics and it looks like hell. especially with the wire and weird rock weights. I am trying a couple experements. I got my desk lamp over a small tray of water + sand growing glosso in it. Planted a bit of glosso in my driftwood... things like that.


----------

